# Received notification that I had a PM but it's gone.



## alwysonvac (Jan 8, 2010)

I have my options set to notify me when a PM arrives.

I was just replying to a thread then a popup window stated that I had a PM. I hit the cancel button so I could continue my thought and go back to the PM later. I went to my Inbox and it wasn't there. What happened?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Phyllis - Bill and I both responded to your pm about II rules - did you get both of our responses?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 8, 2010)

yes, I got both initial responses. Bill sent a follow-up response which somehow I lost when I clicked the "cancel" option to view the PM now. 
LOL, I won't select that cancel option again.


----------

